# How to Peel a Mango???



## simplicity (May 4, 2008)

I've googled this.  Yet, I don't get it right.

I can manage to cut a mango into small pieces, but I can't get it to come out right if  I want to put decent slice of mango on a plate, not only for taste but for presentation.

The fruit sticks to the skin, or to the pit and a clean slice is anathema to me.

Help!


----------



## spryte (May 4, 2008)

I just use my veggie peeler before I cut it.


----------



## blissful (May 4, 2008)

I learned something new, don't peel it.
With the skin on - cut a slice of the mango from one side of the pit, then another slice from the other side of the pit. Trim off any other parts of the flesh. From the flesh side of the slice, cut through the flesh and the skin in strips, then dice strips into squares. You'll have the flesh with the skin in squares, easy to chew, nice texture. I did this for Chinese Dragon. It was good. ~Bliss


----------



## giggler (May 4, 2008)

*mango tool*

they make a "kitchen tool" thats helps a lot.. I think it's just called a Mango Slicer... it's like an Apple slicer.. you cut off the ends of the mango so it stands stright, then this tool sort of cuts it in half and removes the pit as you press down, I think mine is OXO.

It won't skin it, but it sure is easier to work with the 2 halves and no pit.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 4, 2008)

The easiest way is to leave the skin on, then slice it starting from one end following the seed, then do the same with the other side. Now you have two large pieces, if you want to leave it whole simply use a spoon and go between the skin and flesh, or you can slice it thru the flesh but not the skin, then use your spoon to separate the skin and flesh. HTH


----------



## auntdot (May 4, 2008)

We used to pick them from the trees on the street when we lived in Miami.

Blissful has a great approach.  

This might show you it step by step, if I post it right  If it does not, I am computer illiterate, so please forgive me.

How to Cut a Mango - Step by step instructions to cut and cube mangos.

It might have worked.  Amazing.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 4, 2008)

Yep, the link that Aunt Dot has posted is very helpful. I use lots of mangoes, and the ones we are getting in season right now are smaller and bright yellow on the outside. I'm not sure if I have ever seen these in the states. If I want bigger slices or sections, I peel the outside with a sharp paring knife, like I would an apple. Then I slice off the two sides and get nice big slices, then whittle some off the other sides. I take the pits (that still have alot of fruit clinging to them), put them in a pitcher, add sugar and water and make what is called agua fresca. The Mexicans make aguas frescas out of tamarinds, strawberries, pineapple, peaches - any fruit that is available. Very refreshing.


----------



## attie (May 4, 2008)

auntdot said:


> We used to pick them from the trees on the street when we lived in Miami.
> 
> Blissful has a great approach.
> 
> ...


I to go along with the link except at stage 4 I slice it in to strips and cut the squares off as if skinning a fish starting from the bottom of the fruit. Here's a pic. of some fruit from our tree at home, they are Kensington Pride originating from India which are our commercially grown fruit.


----------



## simplicity (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for your help.  Mangos are 20 cents each in my local store and I love them.  If practise makes perfect I'll do a better job tomorrow and the next day than I did today when I served them for brunch.

Again, thank you!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 4, 2008)

Attie, those are beautiful mangoes. I read somewhere not long ago that mangoes are the most popular fruit in the world. I believe it. I'd rather eat a ripe mango than a hot fudge sundae....


----------



## attie (May 4, 2008)

We have to pick our mangoes before they ripen to beat the fruit fly and the flying foxes which doesn't matter, as long as they are mature. 

>>Mangos are 20 cents each in my local store]]

Crikey that's cheap Simplicity, never under $2 each for us


----------

